# Is it Christmas yet?



## llineb (Sep 14, 2011)

I've started making my Christmas soap which is kinda weird since it was 93 degrees in Tennessee today.  This is Peppermint Goats Milk soap. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh, how cute!  I love the stamp.  Did you order it especially for soap?


----------



## llineb (Sep 14, 2011)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> Oh, how cute!  I love the stamp.  Did you order it especially for soap?



Yes they are for soap... Lyn recommended this place and I just LOVE their stamps!  I had tried others before and they did't make a deep impression on the soap.  It does take several weeks to get your order but it is worth it!

http://acysptmp.bebe.idv.tw/peggy-stamps


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2011)

Lovely! I really like it. Between you and Lyn, I may have to break down and buy a stamp.


----------



## KylieO (Sep 14, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks!  I keep looking at their stamps, but my hubby would kill me if I order anything else right now.


----------



## Relle (Sep 14, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Lovely! I really like it. Between you and Lyn, I may have to break down and buy a stamp.



Me too   .


----------



## dOttY (Sep 14, 2011)

Sends shivers up my spine!  In a good way and bad!  Good in that your soap is really festive and cheery, and bad in the way that it's almost that time of year again!  Wahhh......How will I cope.  Pity I can't give my kids soap as presents!  LoL


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 14, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me three!!!


----------



## Bama (Sep 15, 2011)

That is some beautiufl coloring.


----------



## JackiK (Sep 15, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dangit, now I've got to spend more money :wink: 

Beautiful, beautiful soap.


----------



## heyjude (Sep 15, 2011)

Wonderfully Christmasy!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 15, 2011)

Oooh pretty.  :wink:


----------



## Deda (Sep 15, 2011)

NO!
It cannot be time for Christmas.

But your soap is adorable.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 15, 2011)

Love this soap. Everyone is going to get soap from me of course, but I'm going to be leaving my supplies in the states when we go north so I'll have about 2 weeks to get all new supplies and make soaps so they cure in time - do you mind if I borrow your idea? Just for gifts of course, not for sale


----------



## aroma (Sep 15, 2011)

Very pretty soap


----------



## llineb (Sep 15, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> Love this soap. Everyone is going to get soap from me of course, but I'm going to be leaving my supplies in the states when we go north so I'll have about 2 weeks to get all new supplies and make soaps so they cure in time - do you mind if I borrow your idea? Just for gifts of course, not for sale




Of course not...what a compliment!


----------



## kbuska (Sep 16, 2011)

Ho ho ho my goodness, that stamp is sweet. What did you use to color the impression.


----------



## llineb (Sep 18, 2011)

kbuska said:
			
		

> Ho ho ho my goodness, that stamp is sweet. What did you use to color the impression.



I dipped it in green mica then tapped it lightly to get the excess off.  I also used a q-tip to go around the edges before I stamped it on the soap.

ho ho ho!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful!

I made my first chrissie soap last month.  Had planned to make another two or three logs by now, but I had to fly home (New Zealand) due to my Dad being really sick and was away for nearly three weeks.

_My kids love getting my soap as presents ... and so do their friends.  They're in their late 20's ... and they've been using homemade soap for most of their lives._


----------



## llineb (Sep 21, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Beautiful!
> 
> I made my first chrissie soap last month.  Had planned to make another two or three logs by now, but I had to fly home (New Zealand) due to my Dad being really sick and was away for nearly three weeks.
> 
> _My kids love getting my soap as presents ... and so do their friends.  They're in their late 20's ... and they've been using homemade soap for most of their lives._



Sorry to hear about your dad!  Hope he is better now!


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 22, 2011)

I have that same stamp! Did you dip the stamp in glitter? I just got some red glitter today!


----------



## Araseth (Sep 22, 2011)

Such cute soap!


----------



## llineb (Sep 22, 2011)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> I have that same stamp! Did you dip the stamp in glitter? I just got some red glitter today!



Green pop mica.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 22, 2011)

llineb another awesome soap :0) and loving your photos too keep them coming!!!! One of the great things about soaping is that you always have a spare gift for that time of year when someone unexpected turns up with a present   just head on to the shelf I keep a few wrapped christmas like for just these times!!!!


----------



## llineb (Sep 23, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> llineb another awesome soap :0) and loving your photos too keep them coming!!!! One of the great things about soaping is that you always have a spare gift for that time of year when someone unexpected turns up with a present   just head on to the shelf I keep a few wrapped christmas like for just these times!!!!



You are so right!  Last year the hubby kept coming home and saying he needed some soap for a client as a Christmas gift.  He kept gifting all my soap so  I finally told him I was going to have to charge him...he paid!  

This year I asked him to give me a list and I would make him some baskets...easy sell.


----------



## mom2tyler (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the peppermint soap!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> NO!
> It cannot be time for Christmas.
> 
> But your soap is adorable.



lol. I know what you mean. Its not even Halloween yet, but because this year I vowed 100%of gifts will be handmade, I am starting early as well. The soap is lovely! I just ordered two stamps from etsy, a palm tree and a V for vegan. I like the dusting effect you used. Nice!


----------



## ewenique (Sep 27, 2011)

Perfect for Christmas!


----------

